# looking to learn



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been an avid hunter since I was very young but have never been into water fowling. I am stationed in Minot and soon getting out of the air force (enlistment is up) and want to get into it. I have tried the last two years with mediocre success. I would really like someone to go with that is willing to teach me about decoying and calling and geese in general. They have outsmarted me long enough, its time to learn what I am doing wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snogoosegetter (Mar 10, 2011)

Names Tyson. I've been water fowling for (what it seems...a long time) working on my guide liceance. Live about 120 miles from ya. I'll take on a hunt or 2 for free. Duck and goose season starts sept. 22. Pm me for my cell number and well talk


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh good, we need more guides.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I won't get into the guide issue here, let's just say I decided against becoming a part of the unfortunate collateral effects of commercialized hunting. It was a tough decision at the time. 
I will be more than happy to talk over the phone with you struttersix. I do have considerable experience with waterfowl in a wide range of situations. Send me a PM with your name and number and I will help anyway I can. :thumb:


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

Amen Tilley...... we don't need anymore guides.

As far as tips, you can also watch one of the thousands of waterfowl hunting videos on youtube to see how its done.


----------



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been watching videos, but I know real world expierence is way more valuable.
as far as the guide argument goes, I am an Illinois bow hunter at heart. Its getting harder and harder to find even mediocre places to hunt back home. Its rough but I fear that its only going to get worse everywhere. Guide or not, I appreciate the offer and I sent ya a pm this morning.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

struttersix said:


> I have been watching videos, but I know real world expierence is way more valuable.
> as far as the guide argument goes, I am an Illinois bow hunter at heart. Its getting harder and harder to find even mediocre places to hunt back home. Its rough but I fear that its only going to get worse everywhere. Guide or not, I appreciate the offer and I sent ya a pm this morning.


videos are a good way to get familiarized but you are correct you need that real world experience. If your ever in grand forks give me a ring i will take you on an awesome coot hunt :thumb:


----------



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

videos are a good way to get familiarized but you are correct you need that real world experience. If your ever in grand forks give me a ring i will take you on an awesome coot hunt :thumb:[/quote]
haha if you have half as many coots there as we do here i would be more impressed with ya showing me water that doesnt have any coots on it.


----------



## Cspreck (Aug 21, 2012)

I dont get back to ND until October, but i have extra gear, you can use if you want some people to hunt with, we are also learning the tricks, We duck hunt and goose hunt, good with ducks, so so with geese, but we are trying to get better. Hit me up if you wanna meet up, and knock some down.


----------

